Ask HN: What's an app/service that doesn't exist that you're ready to pay for? - karimdag
======
koolba
Easily monetizatable ideas (as a service).

------
soulbadguy
1- a more stable, faster version of ubuntu/unity with customer support

2- a good linux ide for native remote developement with proper support for
debugger and profiling

3 - a cheaper version of vtune with support for arm and powerpc

~~~
fratlas
2 - What about JetBrains (PyCharm, IntelliJ etc)?

------
g123g
A portable and highly accurate blood pressure monitor which can take your BP
at multiple times throughout the day, similar to existing wearables that
measure heart rate etc.

------
id122015
Id pay if someone created and published black lists of Public Sector
employees.

------
pizza
Neurotransmitters as a Service

~~~
hanniabu
Can you expand on this a bit?

------
lnalx
An open-source (and privacy friendly) alternative to Waze

------
kleer001
Helping me to pick my Hearthstone Arena drafts deck

~~~
Lionga
heartharena.com there you go

------
bbcbasic
A reliable builder

